# Anyone wanna squat in south Florida?



## Deleted member 9714 (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm pretty much homebumming in Dania, FL with my girlfriend until May before I can leave. Its complicated. ANYWAYS, I'm lookin for some dirty kids who're in Florida and would wanna find a house to squat in. I have a list of places that I'm gonna check out. I know of a few aswell. PM me if you wanna help me on this mission.


----------



## West (Jan 19, 2015)

Best luck! Post pix here for the cyberpunx


----------



## Danielq (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm up for it.


----------



## Noa (May 2, 2018)

Me and my girl tried to squat around palm beach. Was freaking awful aside from not being bothered sleeping in the car. Which was impossible to do in Colorado. Literally bothered every single night around eastern colorado. I hear its a lot easier on the western side will be back down that way soon if anyone wants to link up or something. Been looking into a list of foreclosed and abandoned properties a buddy in miami real estate showed me. From my observation and experience though as long as you aren’t a bother to surroundings/respectful in the home you are squatting even the police really won’t do anything except ask you to leave if there is a owner complaining otherwise they can’t legally do really anything.


----------

